# Large Breed vs Regular Puppy Food



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

I am thinking about switching my 5 month old from Orijen large breed puppy food to Taste of the Wild Puppy food. Orijen way too $$$$$ Taste of the Wild does not have a large breed puppy. How important is it for a Golden to eat a large breed puppy food?
Also am thinking about switching to Science Diet large breed puppy.
Anyone have any input on this.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

NO Science Diet!! Poor Junk IMHO.

My vet as well as several breeders says "ALS after the age of 12 weeks for life for the majority of dogs." They don't buy into the "marketing scam" of puppy, breed specific, senior, etc. foods.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My breeder feeds Taste of the Wild. They do have a puppy formula now too but you'll be fine with either IMO. I fed it to Archer too for a long time and really liked if. He developed allergies though so I try and limit his diet now.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We feed and recommend feeding a large breed puppy formula to our clients. The ones that follow our recommendation have had zero growth related problems in the last ten years. Those that didn't follow the recommendations ocassionally saw growth related issues like Panno. 

If you are VERY vigilent at keeping an eye on your pups growth rate you can get away with feeding an adult diet however the vast majority of pet homes don't monitor their pups that closely.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about having a large breed puppy food, as other posters have said, ALS food is okay after 12 weeks or even earlier. When we brought Ripley home, she was on science diet large breed puppy, which has a major concentration of corn in it. She got incredibly sick, and was having constant diarrhea. We talked to the vet and she recommended a cold turkey switch to an ALS food. She would have been around 9 weeks at this point, and the ALS food was totally fine. We had her on Canidae ALS from 9 weeks, until about 2 years. We have just switched her to Orijin Regional Red. I'm going to transition her through the Canidae, Regional Red and Acana Grasslands. It's always nice for them to have a bit of a variety in their diet.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone......I am 71 years old and have had dogs all my life. I have never been so confused where dog food is concerned. Seems like I have fed all our Goldens (we've had five) different foods along the line. So many opinions on the corn thing.....Is that the major culprit in the foods with fillers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with Swampcollie - large breed puppy formula is the best way to go in my opinion - for what it is worth around here. 
I had a golden with HD, so I am really careful with my puppy now. He is almost 8 months old and has been on Large breed puppy formula and will remain on that a while longer.

Yes, he comes from a reputable breeder with parents having had all clearances, but my vet and breeder recommended the large breed formula, so that is what he is getting. I am not taking any chances with him. I am also keeping my boy on the lean side.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

Is there anyone out there that is feeding Science Diet large breed puppy. I know that it seems to get a bad rap but wonder if anyone is feeding it and having good luck. 
Sue


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's a little reading about Science Diet puppy, it is not a good food at all.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=136&cat=all

*edited for correct link to large breed puppy article.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks much for the link.......
Wish this was not so difficult


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would note that the Dog Food Analysis website is not the be all and end all of opinions on dog food. Their criteria is not what I personally use to evaluate dog food. Super high protein and grain free does not work for every dog, yet those are typically the "five star" foods on that site. That being said, I currently have a litter of puppies on Pro Plan Focus Large Breed puppy (Chicken and Rice) and they have done great on it. It has been gentle on their stomach. Two of my dogs ate that as puppies (although it was not called Focus at the time) and also did great on it.

ETA: I see they have "six star" foods now, including one of the Blue Buffalo branded foods. I have several friends who have tried Blue Buffalo with horrible results. Again, just take those sites as information...they are not gospel.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I feed Fromm puppy with some ProPlan puppy mixed in 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with goldenjackpuppy. DogFoodAdvisor.com is not the be all and end all to deciding what dog food is best for every dog. Some dogs do not do well on the grain free, high protein foods that the Advisor favors.

It is important to note that the Advisor does not feed the food, he only looks at the ingredients. 

For what it is worth, Max was fed Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food until he was about 15 months old. He did great on it. Now he eats Acana Wild Prairie, which is high protein and grain free. I have seen many threads on this forum where a puppy does not do well on a grain free food, like Blue Buffalo. Acana Large breed Puppy Food is *not* grain free.

Also, our previous Golden, Chewy, had a touchy stomach. We fed her Science Diet for Sensitive Stomachs most of her life. Not a high rated food. However, she did great on it and lived to be over 14 years old and never had a sick vet visit.

Feed what works best for your dog.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

Okee dokee....I will drag my 30 lbs bag of Science Diet back to the pet store and exchange it for something else. I really value your opinions.
Thanks again....Sue


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Max's Dad said:


> Acana Large breed Puppy Food is *not* grain free.


Acana LB Puppy would have been our first choice. It isn't available in Southern California at this time.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

I must say that I am very impressed with all the knowledge that is on this forum. I know that there is a lot of personal opinion involved but you have all done your homework.
Think I am going to do Purina Pro Plan Focus......large breed puppy.
I'm sure I will come back again with a question about flopping down on our walk.
Thanks.....Sue


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My pup has been on Pro Plan Focus Large breed puppy and he is doing great and staying on it until at least 12 months old.

Dog food advisor -- that is a human dentist, what does he know about dog nutrition? Nah, I would not go by anything this dude says.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Take the opinions of those dog food rating sites with a grain of salt. That's about all they're worth. 

The bottom line is you really can't tell how a particular food will perform, good or bad, by reading the ingredient panel on the side of the bag.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks so much.......I just get crazy trying to figure which is best. And you are right, I read the label and then a red flag comes up that may have one ingredient that I don't think it is quite right so i go on to the next one that someone has suggested. I am at peace with myself now cause I chose and don't want to think about it anymore....:bowl:.Yep it's got some grain stuff.
Thanks again 
Sue


----------



## jais81 (Sep 8, 2013)

maxesmum said:


> I am thinking about switching my 5 month old from Orijen large breed puppy food to Taste of the Wild Puppy food. Orijen way too $$$$$ Taste of the Wild does not have a large breed puppy. How important is it for a Golden to eat a large breed puppy food?
> Also am thinking about switching to Science Diet large breed puppy.
> Anyone have any input on this.
> Thanks,
> Sue


I've been through the food gauntlet with Sarge (including Orijen) -- he's done best on the Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy (blue bag). The calcium/phosphorus levels are extremely good on this as well -- it also has good protein and fiber.

You may want to give it a look.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

jais81 said:


> I've been through the food gauntlet with Sarge (including Orijen) -- he's done best on the Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy (blue bag). The calcium/phosphorus levels are extremely good on this as well -- it also has good protein and fiber.
> 
> You may want to give it a look.


 Rusty grew up on Fromm Gold LBP food, and I think its a good choice because of the calcium/phosphorus levels...I really like the results I had with Rusty when he was a pup


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

We currently use blue buffalo wilderness large breed adult (chicken) for our 1yr+ golden. So far so good.


----------



## rj4398 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Try Costco puppy food*

Costco sells a HIGHLY RATED puppy food that's at a great price. ($16 for a bag in Hawaii)
We did extensive research on 4-star & 5-star brands, and the Costco brand was in the top 5 for nutrition, at at least half the cost.


----------



## maxesmum (Jun 14, 2014)

OMG never would have thought of that. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

rj4398 said:


> Costco sells a HIGHLY RATED puppy food that's at a great price. ($16 for a bag in Hawaii)
> We did extensive research on 4-star & 5-star brands, and the Costco brand was in the top 5 for nutrition, at at least half the cost.


Really? I would had never thought of Costco...is it the Kirkland label dog food?


----------



## rj4398 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, the Kirkland brand PUPPY food.
It's in a yellow bag. I had taken a pic of it before ; I'll post once I locate it


----------



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

I know this thread is a few days old but... I know Kirkland gets fairly good marks for nutrition but I am concerned with what sub-contractor actually makes their food and what are the sources and quality of the ingredients. I'm not knocking Costco, I'm all for economy but until I can find this info I'll stick with brands I can get this info for.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe Kirkland Dog Foods are made by Diamond Pet Foods.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You could probably try calling them? 

I know a lot of people who feed their dogs Kirkland stuff from Costco. Their dogs do well on it and no complaints. 

Not my personal choice, but there you go.

Did not see this thread before... would have probably have pointed out that I fed regular puppy food to Bertles for a couple months and switched him to adult food (same brand) at 4.5 months.... and provided a growth journal thingy somewhere here on GRF through that first year to see/show which points of the puppy year he grew the most. He was much slower growing than his littermate (who was eating large breed puppy food, different brand) and had a better coat and more bone than the other guy for a while there. I'll never forget going to handling class with his other breeder and seeing that her boy was nearly 2 inches taller than mine! And less coat and leaner. 

My Jacks was fed large breed puppy food until he was a year old. Had good results and would have done the same with Bertie, but chose to keep him on the same formula he was fed by the breeder... they have had good results with their dogs (hips, elbows, skin, coat) and figured they knew what they were doing.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

Same confusion here…I've been reading endless info on what to feed my puppy and I thought I narrowed it down, now I'm not so sure. Here's a few that I'm considering: Blue Wilderness, Taste of the Wild & Merrick. 

My breeder is feeding a raw diet and suggests I do the same, at least for a little while until he gets familiar with his new surroundings and I'm fine with that but definitely want to slowly transition to kibble. She also suggests grain-free.

My question is…is grain-free ok for a puppy? Also, a lot of the higher quality grain-free foods don't offer large breed formula, just "all-stages" ..would that be ok? I know one of the most important things is to watch the calcium levels.

She is feeding Nature's Variety raw, frozen patties so I figured I'll stay with that brand through Instinct with raw coated kibble for an easy transition but see it's like $80 for 25lb bag! :doh: I'm sorry, that's just ridiculous. 

So, any input here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am feeding my pup Pro Plan large breed puppy because the breeder was feeding it. My adult dog was on TOTW. I figured the breeder knows best and went with that, I am also hesitant to feed grain free to a young puppy. 

No idea about raw feeding and it is not something I would try anyway.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I switched Zelda to TOTW about two and a half weeks after trying three other brands. I thought she might have a grain allergy, and I was right - giant difference in her BMs and coat after switching. Some dogs, however, do fantastic on the cheap department store dog foods - it really depends on the dog.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max did very well on Eukanuba Large Breed a Puppy Food. We fed him Eukanuba until he was about 15 months old. Now he eats Acana Wild Prairie, a grain free food. 

I have noticed on the forum that many pups have issues with the higher end, grain free foods


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Max did very well on Eukanuba Large Breed a Puppy Food. We fed him Eukanuba until he was about 15 months old. Now he eats Acana Wild Prairie, a grain free food.
> 
> I have noticed on the forum that many pups have issues with the higher end, grain free foods


I wonder why that is. My Pomeranian puppy eats Orijen and Farmina puppy foods, and he never had any issues with them. Rusty grew up on Fromm Large Puppy Food, which has grains and lower protein than Orijen and Farmina.

Come to think of it, Skunky (my Pomeranian) seems to handle his foods better than Rusty and Kerrie Ann. I have a rotation for my pups, and Skunky's poop is always perfect. Rusty and Kerrie sometimes has soft poops, when I change their dry food to a different type.

It's interesting how different dogs handle different foods


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I think the issue with Grain Free foods and puppies is that people overfeed and they are generally quite a bit richer in fat and protein than standard foods.

I use the Farmina foods too and I don't have problems. In fact, the poops are the most perfect I have ever seen.

I did recommend Farmina GF Large Breed to a friend that was using Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy and she started feeding the same amount, which is not necessary.

It is not the formula it is the amount fed. 

Just this week a friend at work was telling me about her collie that was gassy and had loose stools. The dog was eating 50% more food than it needed.

People overfeed as a general rule.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

That's very true. A lot of people overfeed their animals, and I'm not sure why.


----------



## HollyDog (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not sure, I got holly the blue buffalo puppy food. I usually make it a point to buy foods with at least three meat products at the beginning. I'm really not quite sure how to tell if she's been over-fed (I don't want to make her grow too quickly apparently - though I'm not sure she's pure golden her feet are quite large) 










here is their feeding chart - she's currently at 22 lbs and about 4 months old. I've been feeding her 1 cup of food twice a day (so 2 cups total) plus the treats she gets, and her peanut butter Kong while I do my house work. She's still quite lithe and I can just feel her ribs - how a health pup should be as far as I know. The vet was happy with her weight, but I don't want to make her a sausage!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hollydog - seems like you are on track and no, you are not overfeeding.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

Max's Dad said:


> Max did very well on Eukanuba Large Breed a Puppy Food. We fed him Eukanuba until he was about 15 months old. Now he eats Acana Wild Prairie, a grain free food.
> 
> *I have noticed on the forum that many pups have issues with the higher end, grain free foods*


*

*
I'm beginning to think the same thing after the diarrhea issues with my pup. I'm stressing on buying the best grain-free food and driving all over to get it and he'd probably be better off with Pro-Plan or Eukanuba. A lot less money and readily available too.


----------



## Micheal (Jun 2, 2014)

Melfice said:


> That's very true. A lot of people overfeed their animals, and I'm not sure why.


Because the dog always acts like they want more. People don't realise that dogs are scavengers and their instinct is to eat whatever food is available whenever it is available. Thats how they survive.
Their body does not know there is a readily available food source (usually) and so they always want to eat and some people cannot handle the sad looks they get.


----------

